# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Gobierno revoca parcialmente la orden que obligaba a cerrar Garroña

## embalses al 100%

*El Gobierno revoca parcialmente la orden que obligaba a cerrar Garoña*

*La Central Nuclear de Burgos cuenta ya con la autorización para funcionar otros seis años más, hasta 2019.*


El Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio ha revocado parcialmente, mediante orden ministerial, que publica este martes el BOE y entra en vigor este miércoles, la orden por la que se acordaba el cierre de la Central Nuclear de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos) el 6 de julio de 2013, y autoriza su explotación hasta dicha fecha. El Ejecutivo señala siete razones para tomar esta decisión: la Ley de Economía Sostenible; el nivel de dependencia energética de España del exterior; la estabilidad de la red eléctrica española; el déficit acumulado del sector eléctrico y la necesidad de evitar que se trasladen los costes al consumidor; el retraso en la construcción del Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC); la participación de las centrales en la financiación del combustible nuclear sólo cuando están en funcionamiento; y el impacto de la renovación en la actividad económica, el empleo y la recaudación impositiva de la zona.  

Con esta decisión, el Ejecutivo revoca también la obligación del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) de presentar un plan de desmantelamiento de la instalación antes del 6 de julio de 2013 y elimina la prohibición a la central de realizar modificaciones que impidan o desarrollen el cese definitivo de la explotación. En todo caso, la instalación deberá seguir funcionado de acuerdo con los límites y condiciones contenidos en el anexo de la orden de cierre para 2013, así como las contenidas en la presente orden. La nueva decisión establece, además, que con anterioridad al 6 de septiembre de 2012 el titular podrá solicitar del Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo una renovación de la autorización de explotación por un nuevo periodo no superior a seis años, es decir, hasta 2019.  

Esta solicitud de renovación deberá ir acompañada de las últimas revisiones de documentos requeridos en la anterior orden; una Revisión Periódica de Seguridad de la Central; una Revisión del análisis de la Normativa de Aplicación Condicionada; una Revisión del Estudio Probabilista de Seguridad; un Análisis de envejecimiento; un Análisis de experiencia acumulada; un Análisis de cumplimiento de los actuales límites y condiciones establecidos en la anterior orden; y un Programa de inversiones y modificaciones relacionadas a las mejoras derivadas del accidente de la Central Nuclear de Fukushima.  Si decidiera optar a la renovación, la instalación deberá llevar a cabo, antes del arranque posterior a la recarga de 2013, las modificaciones de diseño requeridas por el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) para la renovación en el periodo 2009-2019, según las Instrucciones Técnicas Complementarias que dicte el regulador en la actualidad. 

Previamente, antes del próximo viernes, 6 de julio de 2012, el titular deberá justificar ante el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) que las actividades de vigilancia, inspección en servicio, mantenimiento y gestión de vida realizadas desde julio de 2009, se corresponden con las establecidas para la renovación de la autorización de explotación hasta 2019, que fijó en su día el regulador atómico. En caso contrario, deberá llevar a cabo las actividades no realizadas antes de la finalización de la presente autorización, es decir, antes del 6 de julio de 2013. Además, antes del viernes, el titular tendrá que revisar y comunicar al CSN los análisis realizados considerando un tiempo de explotación hasta 2013, así como los análisis de experiencia operativa y de nueva normativa realizados desde julio de 2009, para comprobar que no se ha limitado el alcance o el contenido de los mismos y las acciones propuestas atendiendo al cese definitivo de la explotación dentro de un año.  

Igualmente, deberá comunicar al regulador atómico aquellas actividades de los programas de mejora de la seguridad establecidas en la Revisión Periódica de la Seguridad que este organismo informó favorablemente en su informe para la renovación hasta 2019, que no se hayan llevado a cabo al limitarse su explotación hasta 2013 y completarlas antes del 6 de julio de 2013. La orden del cierre de Garoña fue dictada por el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero el 3 de julio de 2009, tras haber solicitado la central una renovación de la explotación hasta 2019. Previamente, el CSN había emitido un informe favorable a la renovación por diez años.  

Tras el cambio de Gobierno, el pasado mes de enero el nuevo ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, preguntó al CSN si existía algún impedimento para revocar la orden de cierre. En febrero, el regulador atómico concluyó que no existía impedimento alguno para esa modificación, siempre que se modifiquen los límites y condiciones de la vigente autorización para incluir nuevas condiciones. El pasado mes de mayo, Industria concedió trámite de audiencia a los interesados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una correcta decisión, siempre y cuando el CSN haya dado su visto bueno sobre el estado de la central.

No está el precio de la electricidad como para encima dedicarnos a cerrar nucleares.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola embalses al 100%
La noticia es real como la vida misma pero no pones la fuente, como te vea Luján te echa una buena.
¡Ah! y no es Garroña sino Garoña, salvo que tengamos otra nuclear que desconozco  sobre la que tiene competencias nuestro gobierno.
Un abrazo que somos campeones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Ah! y no es Garroña sino Garoña, *salvo que tengamos otra nuclear que desconozco  sobre la que tiene competencias nuestro gobierno*.


Ojalá... pero va a ser que no.

No estaría mal que tuviésemos por ahí escondida una central con 5 o 6 reactores para poder conectarla a la red. Ahora más que nunca es cuando más nos vamos a acordar de Lémoniz y de Valdecaballeros, por no hablar de las demás que estaban en camino...

----------


## Luján

Pues sí, hay que acordarse de poner las fuentes. No sea que después haya problemas.

En cuanto a la noticia, si el CSN dice que puede seguir (y creo recordar que ya lo dijo, pero el anterior gobierno no hizo caso) pues que siga.

En cuanto al precio de la electricidad, lo que habría que hacer es que se vendiera al precio real de producción, no al de la última generación en entrar a la subasta. Me explico, la solar que se venda a precio de solar, la hidráulica al suyo, la nuclear al suyo, y la convencional al suyo, no todas a precio de convencional. Se vería reducido importantemente el recibo. Quizás lo suficiente para que, manteniendo el recibo actual, se pudiera terminar de una vez por todas con la deduda histórica que el Gobierno tiene con las eléctricas.

----------


## perdiguera

Cierto, que la deuda esa se la ha buscado el gobierno solito, el primero que lo aceptó claro, no el de ahora.
Ojalá se hiciese así, ya veríamos mantener y crear centrales hidráulicas, a porrillo, pues producen la energía con menos coste. Con lo que reduciríamos el CO2 de una manera bárbara. Al mismo tiempo veríamos cómo se iban desmantelando las centrales de carbón y fuel, las más caras y contaminantes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no entiendo de esto pero las nucleares y los residuos me dan miedo.
Prefiero vivir peor, que ver cosas como nuclear de Chernobyl.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La empresa propietaria de Garoña solicita explotar la central hasta 2019*

*La Agencia Federal Nuclear Belga alertó a España en agosto del riesgo de fisura de las vasijas de la central*


La empresa propietaria de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos), Nuclenor participada al 50% entre Endesa e Iberdrola, ha solicitado al Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio la renovación del permiso de explotación de la instalación atómica por un periodo no superior a seis años, es decir, hasta el año 2019.

Así lo ha confirmado el ministro del ramo, José Manuel Soria, en la primera comparecencia en el Congreso que ha concedido después del verano a preguntas de varios grupos parlamentarios. Este 5 de septiembre finalizaba el plazo para que la empresa solicitara su deseo por ampliar la explotación de la planta nuclear.

"El Gobierno siempre que lo plantee una empresa va a tramitar esa solicitud, tal y como lo ha hecho en el caso concreto de Garoña, pero éste no tiene interés ni a favor ni en contra de la energía nuclear. Tiene interés en que haya un mix energético lo más equilibrado posible", ha recalcado el ministro de Industria.

En este sentido, ha explicado que quien puede decir si procede o no su explotación, de acuerdo con las condiciones de seguridad, es el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN). "No tenemos ningún prejuicio ideológico", ha defendido.

Frente a la decisión del anterior Gobierno socialista de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero de cesar el 6 de julio de 2013 la actividad de la central de Garoña, el pasado 3 de julio, el Ministerio de Industria, liderado por José Manuel Soria, revocó dicha orden por la que se acordaba el cierre de la central nuclear el 6 de julio de 2013, y autorizó su explotación hasta dicha fecha.


Para ello, el nuevo Ejecutivo 'popular' apuntó en julio a siete razones para tomar esta decisión: la Ley de Economía Sostenible; el nivel de dependencia energética de España del exterior; la estabilidad de la red eléctrica española; el déficit acumulado del sector eléctrico y la necesidad de evitar que se trasladen los costes al consumidor; el retraso en la construcción del Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC); la participación de las centrales en la financiación del combustible nuclear sólo cuando están en funcionamiento; y el impacto de la renovación en la actividad económica, el empleo y la recaudación impositiva de la zona.

Con esta decisión, el Ejecutivo suspendió igualmente la obligación del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) de presentar un plan de desmantelamiento de la instalación antes del 6 de julio de 2013 y eliminaba la prohibición a la central de realizar modificaciones que impidan o desarrollen el cese definitivo de la explotación.


La orden del cierre de Garoña fue dictada por el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero el 3 de julio de 2009, tras haber solicitado la central una renovación de la explotación hasta 2019. Previamente, el CSN había emitido un informe favorable a la renovación por diez años.

Tras el cambio de Gobierno, el pasado mes de enero el nuevo ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, preguntó al CSN si existía algún impedimento para revocar la orden de cierre. En febrero, el regulador atómico concluyó que no existía impedimento alguno para esa modificación, siempre que se modifiquen los límites y condiciones de la vigente autorización para incluir nuevas condiciones. El pasado mes de mayo, Industria concedió trámite de audiencia a los interesados.

El pasado julio, IU alertaba de que en marzo, tras las pruebas de resistencia de la UE para las nucleares europeas, "se detectó que Garoña presenta riesgos de inundación muy altos y el combustible nuclear gastado se encuentra significativamente desprotegido".

La central nuclear burgalesa de Garoña chupa 25.000 litros por segundo del río Ebro para enfriar su reactor y luego los devuelve a la corriente ligeramente recalentados. 

*Alerta de riesgo de fisuras serias*
El director general de la Agencia Federal Nuclear belga (AFNB), Willy De Roovere, se mostró el pasado agosto a favor del cierre "permanente" de los veinte reactores nucleares en todo el mundo cuya vasija ha construido el mismo fabricante holandés Rotterdam Droogdok Maatschappij si se descubren fisuras serias tal y como se han detectado en el tercer reactor de la central belga de Doel, en el norte del país.

En España hay dos centrales con materiales de esta empresa, que ha provocado problemas en Bélgica
El mismo fabricante es el responsable de una veintena de reactores repartidos en todo el mundo. Según confirmaron desde el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional (CSN), en España hay dos centrales que compraron los materiales para fabricar sus vasija en la misma empresa: la de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos) y Cofrentes (Valencia).

"Estas centrales tienen que cerrar de forma permanente si encontramos fisuras serias. Esperamos que todos estos países lleven a cabo inspecciones, especialmente si descubrimos que también hay fisuras en Tihange", ha explicado De Roovere en una entrevista publicada este sábado en el diario De Morgen .

----------


## Varanya

> *La empresa propietaria de Garoña solicita explotar la central hasta 2019*


Esta noticia es errónea. Ha pasado justo lo contrario. Supongo que el periodista tendría el artículo preparado de antemano pensando que hoy se haría el anuncio. La realidad es esta:

La empresa que gestiona Garoña pide no renovar ante la 'incertidumbre regulatoria'

Iberdrola y Endesa echan un pulso al Gobierno con el cierre de Garoña

Nota empresa de Nuclenor (empresa que gestiona Garoña):

Nuclenor, ante la incertidumbre regulatoria, no está en condiciones de solicitar a industria la renovación de la licencia de explotación de la central de Garoña

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esta noticia es errónea. Ha pasado justo lo contrario. Supongo que el periodista tendría el artículo preparado de antemano pensando que hoy se haría el anuncio. La realidad es esta:
> 
> La empresa que gestiona Garoña pide no renovar ante la 'incertidumbre regulatoria'
> 
> Iberdrola y Endesa echan un pulso al Gobierno con el cierre de Garoña
> 
> Nota empresa de Nuclenor (empresa que gestiona Garoña):
> 
> “Nuclenor, ante la incertidumbre regulatoria, no está en condiciones de solicitar a industria la renovación de la licencia de explotación de la central de Garoña”
> ...


Gracias Varanya  :Smile: 
La cosa es que esta mañana mirando las páginas de los periódicos, he visto estas noticias que nos pones, pero como se contradicen, pues no sabía lo que pasaba. Y he pasado del tema.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Normal que la quieran cerrar las empresas. Menos energía, electricidad más cara. La ecuación es simple...

Ahora la cosa está chunga... pero cuando esto mejore, si es que mejora algún día, más vale que el Gobierno que sea lleve a cabo otro nuevo plan de construir varios rectores nucleares nuevos, como mínimo 10/15 para ir sustituyendo poco a poco los existentes, que en 2020 el más nuevo (el de Trillo) ya tendrá 32 años a sus espaldas.

A ver si con suerte, para 2030 tenemos operativos como mínimo 10/15 nuevos reactores nucleares. Lo siento, pero hoy por hoy, la nuclear es imprescindible.

----------


## Luján

> Normal que la quieran cerrar las empresas. Menos energía, electricidad más cara. La ecuación es simple...
> 
> Ahora la cosa está chunga... pero cuando esto mejore, si es que mejora algún día, más vale que el Gobierno que sea lleve a cabo otro nuevo plan de construir varios rectores nucleares nuevos, como mínimo 10/15 para ir sustituyendo poco a poco los existentes, que en 2020 el más nuevo (el de Trillo) ya tendrá 32 años a sus espaldas.
> 
> A ver si con suerte, para 2030 tenemos operativos como mínimo 10/15 nuevos reactores nucleares. Lo siento, pero hoy por hoy, la nuclear es imprescindible.


Demasiada inversión, tanto privada como pública. Ni ahora ni en sus mejores momentos este país tiene, ha tenido o tendrá para afrontar tal inversión.

Las eléctricas aguantan las nucelares como pueden, ya que ya no les salen tan rentables como antes. Entre los problemas derivados de la antigüedad de las mismas, la gestión de resíduos, las contrapartidas a los municipios de la zona, etc. no les da.

----------


## Madrugaor

Hasta que alguna de ellas reviente y entonces los daños los pagará el Estado y...la salud de los ciudadanos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Demasiada inversión, tanto privada como pública. Ni ahora *ni en sus mejores momentos* este país tiene, ha tenido o tendrá para afrontar tal inversión.


¿Que no? Lo que hay que hacer es construir 2 o 3 centrales con 4 o 5 reactores cada una, no centrales con un sólo reactor o dos como mucho, como se ha hecho aquí. Si se hacen 5 o 6 reactores en una misma planta, se ahorran bastantes costes. No es lo mismo una planta con 5 reactores, que 5 centrales con un reactor, es obvio.

Por otra parte, si el Sr. Felipe González no hubiese cedido al chantaje y no hubiese decretado la moratoria nuclear tirando cientos de miles de millones de ptas a la basura, ahora mismo tendríamos varios reactores nucleares más operando, por lo que se hubiese podido cerrar totalmente al menos las térmicas de ciclo convencional para dejar únicamente las de ciclo combinado. Recordemos que la moratoria afectó a 10 reactores nucleares en 7 nuevas centrales, 2 de ellas casi a punto, llámese Valdecaballeros y Lémoniz, que entre las dos hubiesen supuesto casi 4000 MW de potencia fija en la red y hubiesen supuesto un gran desahogo. Una decisión fatídica que nos condenó...

Cuando todas nuestras centrales lleguen al final de su vida útil allá por 2020-2030 como mucho... ¿Qué vamos a hacer? ¿Construir térmicas a porrillo? Recordemos que el carbón nacional es una birria, sale carísimo de extraer y su poder calorífico es muy inferior al extranjero.

¿Vamos a confiar nuestro sistema energético totalmente a condición de las renovables? Como vengan periodos en los que no haya agua y exista ausencia de vientos, ya podemos ir sacando los candelabros y las antorchas otra vez...

Por supuesto que las renovables son el futuro, pero yo desde luego no me lo jugaría todo a renovables. Más nos vale tener al menos un 25% de generación estable, y eso tan sólo se consigue de dos formas, térmica o nuclear, y entre las dos, obviamente prefiero la nuclear.

La térmica está muerta, el carbón cada vez más caro y encima el nuestro no vale un pimiento. La nuclear sí tiene futuro, la IV generación de reactores tiene mucho futuro, más seguros, eficientes y menos residuos... faltan por desarrollar muchas tecnologías, como el uso de torio como combustible. La fusión, dudo que seamos capaces de verla a gran escala, falta por ver lo que saldrá del ITER, pero aún saliendo todo bien, antes de 2050 ni de coña veríamos ninguna planta de fusión nuclear.




> Las eléctricas aguantan las nucelares como pueden, ya que ya no les salen tan rentables como antes. Entre los problemas derivados de la antigüedad de las mismas, la gestión de resíduos, las contrapartidas a los municipios de la zona, etc. no les da.


Sólo hay que echar una ojeada a nuestro vecino del norte, más de 50 reactores y el precio del Kwh que tienen, la mitad que aquí...




> Hasta que alguna de ellas reviente y entonces los daños los pagará el Estado y...la salud de los ciudadanos.


El mismo riesgo que reviente una presa y arrase con varias ciudades. Menos incluso... nucleares tan sólo han reventado 2. Presas han reventado muchas más.

De momento, que se sepa, nadie ha fallecido a causa directa de Fukushima. Sólo el deslizamiento de la ladera sobre el embalse de Vajont, mató a 2000 personas.

----------

